# Aurore's Drawings (complete beginner)



## Aurore (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello, here are my drawings. I am a complete beginner, sorry!
I drew all the drawings by observing (copying) other drawings that I found in books, except for the girl's face and for the second "cartoony" house, which I based on the first one.

































Work with Loomis and Draw Write Now:


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

So, now its time to try putting something simple at eye level and try drawing that. But don't knock yourself out , its an experiment. You can keep it or toss it when your done -again keep it simple. If yo would like a constructive critique, just put the work up there. No negative thinking allowed.


----------



## KacperMichalczuk (Jul 2, 2020)

The reason why some people struggle at the beginning when they take up drawing is lack of high quality learning materials. The best practice is drawing a lot. In school, in work, in the morning and evening. I started with course and I don't regret. If you want you can check out course I have choosen https://drawing-session.com This course is very comprehensive and newbie friendly. After I had completed the course I started going to local art school and it developed my skils even more.


----------

